# Hello peeps!



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello peeps!

My name is Ali and i come from Hertfordshire and i am currently 'mouseless'!. I have all the usual, dogs, cats, rabbits, but my main hobby at the moment is breeding and showing guinea pigs (cavies). I have over 50 and less than 120, but more than that i'm not telling!

I have been following some of the mice threads on my cavy forums, and have decided to do some research about them before commiting myself ( and my family) to more animals.

So, if i ask any completely daft questions, please forgive me! 

Speak soon - Ali xx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Fancy seeing you here Ali *wave*  Love the description of your cavy numbers btw


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Ali *waving* lovely to see you on here I seem to be converting lots of cavy peeps :lol:


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

What breeds of cavies do you have?


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Blimey, do you want the whole list? 

Well i currently show Beige Dalmations, Beige Self, Tricolours and Black Himalayans. I also keep Merino's, Texel's, Alpaca's, PEW, Slate, Roans, Coronets, Cresteds and lots of pet cavies.

So quite a variety really :lol:

Ali


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Very awesome!

 I showed cavies for six years or so, so I had to ask. Always interesting to see what varieties people have!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Ali, Welcome to our forum


----------

